# MagicCubeShop.com (MCS) - Speed Cube at unbeatable prices. Try now!



## M Cube (May 17, 2019)

Welcome to try to buy from us. Limited 50 orders per day, as we are new. We just want to save your money.

Some cube list

QiYi Valk4 M(Standard or strong) 29.95usd Save you 10dollar.

GAN 356X Stickerless (IPG V5) 45.95USD

MoYu Weilong GTS3 M 24.99USD

MoYu AoSu GTS2M 29.95USD

MoYu AoChuang GTS M 29.95USD

WeiLong WRM 26.99USD

Valk2 M 15.95USD


----------



## u Cube (May 24, 2019)

Your site looks AMAZING! I love the look! Have you sponsored anyone yet? If not I would be willing to help you out! If you are interested please reply!


----------



## M Cube (May 25, 2019)

u Cube said:


> Your site looks AMAZING! I love the look! Have you sponsored anyone yet? If not I would be willing to help you out! If you are interested please reply!


Thank! I don't how to sponsor.
Regards, MCS


----------



## u Cube (Jun 5, 2019)

Oh


----------



## Grr Parity (Aug 14, 2019)

Can’t you send him a cube and he unboxes it on his channel, and tells us to buy there and all that?

BTW, I’m surprised I haven’t heard of you, your site does look amazing


----------



## Zain_A24 (Aug 16, 2019)

Great site. Deserves to be more well known in the speedcubing community.


----------



## Grr Parity (Aug 16, 2019)

Zain_A24 said:


> Great site. Deserves to be more well known in the speedcubing community.



I know right


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 17, 2019)

Good site!


----------



## Hazel (Aug 17, 2019)

Your site really does look pleasant  you're based out of China, correct?


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 17, 2019)

Nice website! In the future do you think you will expand to other WCA and non WCA events like Megaminx?


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 17, 2019)

Grr Parity said:


> I know right


so true


----------



## Owen Morrison (Aug 17, 2019)

Awesome website!


----------



## Micah Morrison (Aug 17, 2019)

how fast would shipping be to the United States?


----------



## Iwannaganx (Aug 17, 2019)

is it in usd and how long to ship to au?


----------



## Grr Parity (Aug 17, 2019)

M Cube said:


> Welcome to try to buy from us. Limited 50 orders per day, as we are new. We just want to save your money.
> 
> Some cube list
> 
> ...



I just realized those are the lowest prices in the world


----------



## brododragon (Mar 23, 2020)

Is this shop still a thing?


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Mar 23, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Is this shop still a thing?


I don't think so because it redirects you to a beauty shop or something like that. IDK what it actually is because I am not James Charles but it certainly does not have any cubes.


----------



## GANQIYIMOYU (May 4, 2020)

the site got taken down.


----------

